# Occasional track day MK1 225



## fatmikey (Jan 19, 2019)

Hi all.
I've recently bought a MK1 225 which I intended to do the occasional track day in. I'm thinking 1 to 3 max a year at the moment. Any tips for things I would need?
It currently needs discs and pads all round so does anyone have any suggestions of one's to buy that a good for road and the odd track day?
Mike


----------



## mk2zetec (Dec 27, 2015)

hi
they are good fun on track. 
track day 1 the biggest problem was brake fade so for track day 2 i fitted ebc grooved discs and yellow stuff pads which were great. The pads are as soft as cheese and im now on second set. 
more oomph - mild remap(mines running about 250) and a scorpion exhaust
suspension swapped to spax adjustables and front polybushes. defcons helped turn in.
next on the list is either a haldex controller or the valve thingy that makes them permanent 4wd - i did a PCA autotest last weekend and the constant switching between 2 & 4wd was a pain. 
good luck with it
cheers 
rich


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

As above, Brakes usually show up as the weakest point on a standard car when you run it around on a track. The TT is a lardy car and this doesn't help. Anything you can do to reduce the weight will help this. Fifteen Kilos hanging on the rear bumper mount. Lose the spare wheel etc.
You really don't need fancy drilled / grooved discs, Good quality plain discs are just as good. Take the brake dust shield off and have a look for some TTRS ducts or similar for the front.
A good check of the standard suspension bushes and bearings should be made. There are several threads on here describing the standard changes that can be made to improve the handling. A decent remap will help with a bit more go.


----------



## EG-nath (Apr 2, 2020)

personally i would uprate the brakes for sure, ive even managed to cook a set of tarox g88 discs and ferodo ds2500 pads from 1 track day

if dot5.1 fluid is compatible with all oem parts then look at flushing brake fluid and having that bled in, fluid is always overlooked :wink:

all depends what your budget is


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

As above decent brake fluid is well worth using. I use Motul RBF 600 in my car.


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

EBC... just no... no... no...

DS3000 or DS1.1 and stock brembo rotors with high boil fluid and braided lines at the bare minimum


----------



## R60BBA (Jun 7, 2018)

Don't own a TT (yet) but have tracked my cars.

I would imagine you would need the following for your usage:

- Uprated pads
- Uprated brake fluid
- Good quality tyres (eg Michelin's)
- Could perhaps remove the rear seats to lose weight.

The following although not necessary, may be beneficial if you decide to do more than your initial intended usage:

- Big brake kit
- Coilovers
- Tuning (either stage 1 map or stage 2 with an uprated intercooler)
- Downpipes (if you go stage 2)
- Bucket seats
- Half cage (if you get serious).

Good luck mate


----------



## Gal (Aug 9, 2021)

mk2zetec said:


> hi
> they are good fun on track.
> track day 1 the biggest problem was brake fade so for track day 2 i fitted ebc grooved discs and yellow stuff pads which were great. The pads are as soft as cheese and im now on second set.
> more oomph - mild remap(mines running about 250) and a scorpion exhaust
> ...


----------



## themarkwilkinson (Sep 10, 2021)

Boxster-beating performance was coupled with great aesthetics and 2+2 Coupé or two-seat Roadster bodywork. Autocar praised it, calling it "one of Audi's most exciting machines in recent years... a handling sensation in comparison to Audi's previous performance vehicles... more alive than any Audi we've experienced since the first quattro." So, how come many people don’t like it?


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

As above make sure it's in good mechanical condition with no issues. A track day will find anything that's a bit borderline. Brakes take a pounding, ditch as much weight as you can, spare wheels, rear seats etc etc.


----------

